# opulent



## cougr

I know the  word 'χλιδή' means opulence ,but if I wanted to say 'an opulent house' ,how can it best be rendered in Greek. Am I right to assume that 'χλιδή' doesn't exist in neuter form?


----------



## apmoy70

cougr said:


> I know the  word 'χλιδή' means opulence ,but if I wanted to say 'an opulent house' ,how can it best be rendered in Greek. Am I right to assume that 'χλιδή' doesn't exist in neuter form?



You could say 'το χλιδάτο σπίτι' but it sounds very vulgar, it's very colloquial, almost slangish. I'd use instead 'το πολυτελές σπίτι'.


----------



## cougr

Thanks apmoy,'το χλιδάτο σπίτι' ,is exactly what I required.

PS :I take it that when you say vulgar ,in this case it refers to the house ,meaning that it is ostentatious and lacking in taste.Or are you suggesting that the expression itself sounds vulgar?


----------



## ireney

I wouldn't say "vulgar" really, but certainly very colloquial and lacking "class" (the word, not the house).


----------



## winegrower

cougr said:


> Thanks apmoy,'το χλιδάτο σπίτι' ,is exactly what I required.
> 
> PS :I take it that when you say vulgar ,in this case it refers to the house ,meaning that it is ostentatious and lacking in taste.Or are you suggesting that the expression itself sounds vulgar?


 
I think the key here is the meaning of vulgar in greek. We usually translate it as χυδαίο, that is of bad taste or bad behavior, appearance etc. Yet χυδαίος in greek does not refer only to lack of quality, or to not being of high social standing but also to expressions, people, tongue, meaning common in the last case. So, I agree with Ireney that the word χλυδάτος is not vulgar, just colloquial and not suitable for official situations.


----------



## apmoy70

ireney said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say "vulgar" really, but certainly very colloquial and lacking "class" (the word, not the house).


&


			
				winegrower said:
			
		

> I think the key here is the meaning of vulgar in greek. We usually translate it as χυδαίο, that is of bad taste or bad behavior, appearance etc. Yet χυδαίος in greek does not refer only to lack of quality, or to not being of high social standing but also to expressions, people, tongue, meaning common in the last case. So, I agree with Ireney that the word χλυδάτος is not vulgar, just colloquial and not suitable for official situations.


Oh, I used the term "vulgar" having in mind the latinizations "vulgarism" and "vernacular" and not χυδαίο. But I guess you're both right, the term "vulgar" in Greek (χυδαίος) carries more buggage, it's stronger than its Latin/English equivalent.


----------



## cougr

Thankyou to everyone for clarifying the point . Just one more question if I may,is the word 'χλιδή' also considered colloquial ,or just its version in the other genders.


----------



## ireney

No, "χλιδή" is just fine. It's the adjective that's colloquial.


----------



## MissBehave

"Χλιδάτο" as a word has appeared only recently in the Greek language and is more of a ...neologism than anything else, and it is slightly "kitch".

Another way to express an opulent house is: "Ενα σπίτι όλο χλιδή".  And if you want to go more colloquial/slang: "Ενα σπίτι μεσ' τη χλίδα!", (but intonation is key, for this one... )


----------



## cougr

Ireney and MissBehave ,thankyou for the additional information ,it has been much appreciated.


----------

